# Stihl FS120 brush cutter throttle cable adjustment



## Tendika (Jul 12, 2021)

My FS120 brush cutter with bike handles has slack in the throttle cable but I cant see how to adjust it. 

First pic shows it at rest and the second with 1/4 trigger down where is finally makes contact.

I thought I could loosen and then rotate the throttle linkage on the carb to waste off some cable? 











Thanks


----------



## kyle1! (Jul 13, 2021)

Where the cable attaches to the carb there appears to be a little metal crimp that I wonder if moved would that take up the throttle cable slack. I have the same FS120 trimmer and the slack doesn't bother me.


----------

